# How do you all think this looong winter is going to effect the up-coming seasons?



## SpecialEd1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just a thunk....

I'm hunting oakland county private, and I'm wondering which season to hunt, early or late? also thought this would be good for all of ya to post what kind of activity you are seeing in your area....:SHOCKED:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Game on time in southern MI now. I don't see it having any effect down here.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont think it will affect anything.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Toms are ready!......it's whether the hens are willing? They wont want to lay eggs and nest when it's cold, but it's looking pretty good (weather wise) lately. I think early or late seasons will all be good.


----------



## GILLSWEEPER25 (Feb 27, 2014)

Birds in Northern Michigan are still grouped up and now just splinting up. The tom im going to hunt was with a group of 117 2 weeks ago and now hes down to 26 birds. If the turkeys weren't being feed they didn't make. 4 spots that have held turkeys are vacant of all turkey sign pretty sad up here way to go D o N othing R ight keep cutting there winter food source and there roosting area's and maybe in 10 years you can wipe out the turkeys in Northern MI


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

My understanding that turkey breeding/nesting has almost everything to do with day length and available sunlight, and almost nothing to do with weather.

I do wonder how much this winter affected populations.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

From what I've read most hens are bred long before the first season starts.. That being said it won't affect a thing.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Its true that the weather (sun) cycle is the main factor, just like the deer rut in Michigan. A hen turkey usually lays an egg a day and usually breeds everyday (although she doesn't need too) until she feels she has a full nest and then shes done! No interests in toms at all and actually ignores them (typical female!) She wont lay a nest though if consistently cold at night or if she does, it usually will not hatch. They still roost in a tree at night until the nest is complete. Once the nest is complete and the eggs are all laid, she remains on the nest to incubate, except for short trips to feed and to distract potential predators away from it. If her nest is destroyed by predators, she may start the whole process all over again.

P.S. Toms are horny year round!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I think the winter kill was pretty extensive. I travel alot for my job and this past year I've seen much fewer flocks of turkeys. My sightings are down, now with that said if your lucky enough to find some birds I think the action is going to be great. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm hunting Oakland as well, saw a lone Tom along the road a little more than a week ago. Haven't been in the woods since.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Gobblerman said:


> I think the winter kill was pretty extensive.


Once everyone on MS gets out in the field it will be interesting to hear the reports of what everyone is seeing.

I share your suspicion that the winter might have had a bigger impact than is being projected.


----------



## HPP (Jun 18, 2012)

They sure where fired up this weekend with the warm temps. The cooler temps this week will slow them down a bit.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fozzy109 (Jul 29, 2007)

I share November Sunrise opinion. I spend ALOT of time both in the woods and driving in the thumb area. Can say for sure I have seen far fewer birds on the drives and in the woods while showing properties. Did find a couple dead hens in a cedar swail over near Kingston. Didn't see any obvious injuries to either bird. Been awful quiet in the woods too.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

It could be bad in some areas but late feb I seen 50 in one field and not a half a mile away another. 25 or more!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

This is Eaton County...


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm in St. Clair co. Between Richmond and Marysville. In a normal year, I see flocks of turkeys in the fields around the area. I have birds pass thru my yard and often hear tom gobbling from the roost in the mornings from my yard. Not this year. I've seen very few birds anywhere around my place. I took a walk Friday morning at day break and did a little calling. Never heard a peep. Walked the woods looking for sign. Found nothing. I always look forward to opening day, but haven't even bought a license this year. My season is over before it ever got started.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

P&Y III said:


> I'm in St. Clair co. Between Richmond and Marysville. In a normal year, I see flocks of turkeys in the fields around the area. I have birds pass thru my yard and often hear tom gobbling from the roost in the mornings from my yard. Not this year. I've seen very few birds anywhere around my place. I took a walk Friday morning at day break and did a little calling. Never heard a peep. Walked the woods looking for sign. Found nothing. I always look forward to opening day, but haven't even bought a license this year. My season is over before it ever got started.


Could be just your area or the birds are still together and haven't split up.. Also a little FYI calling to birds before the season is a sure fire way to never call those birds back again.. Good luck this year if you make it out.. Just like any hunting make a move and look for birds in area and get permission to hunt them. You'll be surprised how easy it is to get permission for birds.


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not talking about not seeing birds in just my hunting spots, I'm not seeing them in the area at all. As for the calling, I was trying to see if there was anything at all around. I'm not scaring off what's not there. I haven't seen a 1/4 of the turkeys I would see in a normal year. If you're asking me if there was a winter die off.. absolutely.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

The farm I have access to for Turkey in Wayne County is home to a pretty good population of birds. This year, there are quite a few more hens and toms/jakes on the property than last year. There is a good size flock on the cameras as opposed to last year.

From the looks of the public licensing structure in Wayne County, they don't have a high threshold for each hunt - 10 is all I think.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Turkeys can handle extreme winter conditions. I don't believe there was much of a die-off. Northern Michigan birds go through tough winters on a regular basis. Turkeys move around a lot based on food and other factors. Not seeing many birds doesn't necesary mean they are down. Last Spring, I never heard a gobble the first 10 days of season on my place. They just were not there. Finally heard a couple gobblers on the neighbors. 

This spring I have 5, 2-4 year old gobllers feeding everyday since snow melt. Now they are splitting up. Went back this weekend and could hear gobblers sounding off in 4 directions. Its looking like it will be our best turkey season and we had our worst winter on record.


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there was little if any winter kill where I hunt in tuscola. Scouting last weekend saw about 100 in a couple square miles of driving around. Probably more than I've seen in one day since I started hunt in there 3 years ago. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Seen a ton of birds today just no shoots 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

